# German Blue Rams?



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Hey guys, I was looking through the local petstore and saw that they had blue rams! I love these guys! 
I know that they are pretty aggressive fish, so I was wondering if they would work with bettas? 
They have the same water parameters and all, with a slightly lower PH level 5-6. I also read that they need to be with calmer fish (which I know bettas are not) cuz it stresses them out. Buuuttt I was just wondering.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I wouldn't do it personally. We plan on getting Rams with Rainbowfish and Angels. These are a dwarf cichlid, and cichlids and betta do not mix. I have seen many account online where the betta will take chunks out of the Rams!


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Ahhh yeah I thought that since it was still a cichlid that they wouldn't work. Ah well. Maybe when I get my own house, I'll have a huugggeee tanks with 'em. They're soo pretty! @[email protected]


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Our LPS has a huge tank of babies, and a tank with a few adults. Lots of people go for the adults because they are colored, but I would rather watch mine grow up  They're like $10 ea here... going to cost us a fortune (we want 5-6). 

Keep doing your research though. They tend to be a smaller fish, maybe you could convince the family a community tank for everyone would be cool?


----------



## Nymmers (May 2, 2011)

There are New World or North American cichlids (like blue rams) that are actually a lot less agressive than their African Counter Parts. Haha, but I'm not sure they'd work because they're in the same bracket.

If you did want a cichlid though I would try an Angelfish (be aware you'd need a big tank and they like to be in groups) or you could try Kribnesis which tend to stay towards the lower-middle, and like to be in pairs, I've had sucess with them in a community tank with guppies (I'm aware guppies are not as agressive, but their flashy colors/fins and swimming bracket is close) as well as with angelfish. They just need a lot of hidey holes.

Or you could try shellies. They're shell-dwelling cichlids, also stay closed to the bottom and only get about 1-1.5 inches long. They're very fast so they could hide quickly from bettas, but you'd need some shells to hide in! And be prepared if you get a male and female they like to breed. Haha.


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

Rams are hardly aggressive at all, it's the _bettas_ you worry about!

Bettas can feel very territorial and take chunks out of the rams, will rip up their fins, and they often get very stressed out because of the bright coloring of the rams. 

Plus, rams are very hard to take care of. They are _not_ a beginner fish. I've researched them for months now and trying to prepare myself for a pair of German Blues and Bolivians. They do not take to change at all and need very specific water perameters or else they get very stressed and will die. Most people experience only owning GBRs for 6 months of less because of how delicate they generally are! 

I plan on having a sorority with them, but plan on using only mellow females who I've already temperament tested. Plus, they will be in a LARGE tank (probably 55 gallons+) with few betta females (max 7 or 9) and have many hiding holes on the bottom of the tank and be fully planted, as well with floating plants. It's a very big project for me. The only things in the tank will be the females, the 4 rams, and some cories (pygmy or pandas). 

I would definitely say no, because if one thing is wrong, the rams _will_ suffer! A pair of rams will fit nicely in a 20 gallon, so why not just get a 20 gallon specifically for them? They'd be way happier!

I agree, they're gorgeous fish, they're one of my favorites! <3


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Those shell ones here, we call them Multies  Cute little things!
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/n_multifasciatus.php

I have heard Kirbs can be more aggressive than Rams  haha

And as for Angels, anything that is slower and big enough to fit in their mouths is a no no. If you do go that way, buy 6 juvies and sell/rehome them as they become agressive. You'll end up with a pair at the end, which is good to have.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

A lot of people keep tetras(even neons) with German blue rams, so I would think female bettas would be alright as long as the rams don't pair up and become aggressive. A plakat male might also be ok, but since the cichlid is so colorful the betta will probably flare a bunch at first, but might learn to tolerate the cichlid.


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

no :-|


----------

